# World's best Purigen reactor



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I got this from Bulk Reef Supply.



It is intended to hold activated carbon and GLO (a phosphate remover) but I filled both sides with 1 liter of Purigen. It is on the outflow from an Eheim Pro III (not the one you see on the left, whose outflow goes to the CO2 reactor).

This is on my 90.


----------



## MoparMuscl (Jan 24, 2009)

Isn't that a little too much Purigen? I have 100ml on my 105 gallon and my ammonia levels are ~0.1 ppm.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

That is a inane amount of purigen. Don't you think it would affect plant growth?


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

wow so much! Maybe one should be activated carbon instead!


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe not so ideal for the people in this forum, but that is a dream for anyone with unplanted tanks. It'd be like swimming in heaven


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

way to much purigen.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, that thing has 2 liters of purigen in it? Isn't that enough to treat 2000 gallons?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Whats wrong with so much Purigen? Rookie question. lol


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It removes nitrates from the water. Although it does leave the micros


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

mordalphus said:


> lol, that thing has 2 liters of purigen in it? Isn't that enough to treat 2000 gallons?


you got it


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it looks great. There's another thread floating around here with a similar reactor. In the other setup he is able to fluidize about 90% of the purigen making it really effective due to all of that surface area being exposed to the water.

In my super high-tech setup that I will setup one day I plan on having a purigen reactor similar to these setups. Nice work.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

mordalphus said:


> It removes nitrates from the water. Although it does leave the micros


It removes nitrates that are organic in nature ( DOC's). It does not remove nitrates that we add in the form KNO3. It's perfectly good to use in a planted tank.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

That is one liter of purigen total, About a half in each chamber. Each chamber looks more or less like the deionizer in an RO filter, with an inner plastic tube that holds the purigen. The GLO side is supposed to be like a fluidized bed I think, but with so much media both sides seem about the same in that respect.

I hope it will take out nitrates and thus reduce the need for water changes. If it does not, I'll be going with an aquaripure. I am trying to reduce water changes in my tanks because I think they lead to water parameters that look like a step function, not a gentle line.


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe I'm not as great in chemistry as I thought. Can you explain the difference between organic nitrates and the nitrate from KNO3?
If i'm not mistaken, KNO3 will dissociate in water to form K+ and NO3-. NO3- is just that...NO3-. If purigen is designed to absorb NO3-, then it's going to absorb it no matter if it's organic or not.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

That would be AWESOME for a cichlid tank


----------



## eranaubs (Dec 23, 2010)

that would be GFO not GLO.......GFO is granular ferric oxide. Sorry, I had to point that out. I am big into reef tanks and it is used to reduce phosphates. I also use this same setup on my discus tank and works like a charm!!


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

What WC regime do you use in your discus tank? I ask because I want to know if the purigen reactor cuts down on the need for water changes.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My understanding is that Purigen has the highest affinity for ammonia rather than nitrates.

Seachem won't release exactly how Purigen works ("proprietary secrets") but I've read thread after thread where they claim that Purigen does favor organic vs inorganic compounds, and that it won't affect dosed fert levels.

I personally would not rely on chemical media to replace water changes.


----------

